# Happy Birthday Animal Crossing!



## SodaDog (Apr 14, 2011)

it has been exactly a decade since Animal Forest was released in Japan! for that, i'm gonna play animal crossing gamecube until September 15th 2012 to celebrate the double-digits anniversary!

UPDATE: 
Name: Owner
Town: MainTown
Shop: Nooks Cranny
Museum: Empty
Golden tools?: No

more soon!


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## rafren (Apr 14, 2011)

Good luck to you, my friend.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

rafren said:


> Good luck to you, my friend.


 ^^^

i think the original had more depth/detail than the newer ones, regardless of how many improvements there have been.  i say that just about solely because of the grid/graph map as opposed to the rolling log design.  i think that the map shrunk considerably once the grid was done away with, and i think that hurt the game a lot.  also, finding people and items by the graph had plenty of gameplay that was lost to the rolling log.

but hey, this thread has nothing to do with which is best.  enjoy your playthrough, and keep us posted. 

happy bday, animal crossing.


----------



## Liquefy (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes!  Happy Birthday, Doubutsu no Mori!
I need to find some time to play AF (I wonder if my N64-foreign-game-adapter still works.).


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Doubutsu no Mori!
I've been playing Animal Crossing: Population Growing each day for about an hour or so since January 1st 2011.


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 15, 2011)

Day 1: guys, thanks for wishing me luck! i hope i will make my town nice! right now i moved to Maintown and i am Owner. i wanted my town to be fancy with lots of gold! right now i just finished my odd jobs for nook. and also been everywhere.


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 15, 2011)

so no more wifi with cain 

i'll miss u on cf


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 15, 2011)

i will still be wi-fing but not very often.


----------



## Denram (May 10, 2011)

It seems like just yesterday that it came out!


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 17, 2011)

Denram said:


> It seems like just yesterday that it came out!


If a decade seems like a day then you're lifes gonna go pretty quickly


----------

